
Is Everyone Else Doing Better Than You? Here Are the Stats - paulpauper
https://melmagazine.com/en-us/story/is-everyone-else-doing-better-than-me-status-anxiety
======
JohnFen
Surely, the only thing that matters is that you are happy with your situation.
Whether others are "doing better than you" (whatever that means to you) isn't
that important.

As the old saying goes, don't compare yourself to others for it will make you
both vain and bitter, as there are always those who are worse, and always
those who are better.

